# Power Query unable to refresh the connection



## Craigc3814 (Mar 28, 2017)

I created a tool for my company in PQ, and it is widely used across the organization now. Yesterday when I opened the file (I have it set to automatically refresh) it started giving this error 

We couldn't refresh the connection 'Query - Invoice Compilation'. Here's the error message we got:

The connection could not be refreshed. We could not determine the workbook that contains this connection. Please try refreshing this connection again in a moment. 

I googled the error but everyone seems to be having a different cause for the issue than me. I created this in Excel 2016, other people use Excel 2013. What can I do to fix the issue. It worked for over 2 months prior to this.


----------



## Craigc3814 (Mar 28, 2017)

I solved the error by copying my code in the advanced editor deleting everything, hitting refresh and allowing an error to occur, then pasting my code back in and refreshing.... No clue whats going on. The old power off power on method I guess.


----------



## jespo1351 (May 15, 2017)

This worked for me as well... I only needed to do it for one query and then all the others refreshed afterwards (Even queries from different websites). Thank you for posting this solution.


----------



## Craigc3814 (May 15, 2017)

If it helps anymore I also found out what causes it for me, I have Excel 2016 while others I work with have 2013. If someone with 2013 opens the file and saves it, that is what causes the error for me. Apparently there is an issue with PQ essentially downgrading its functionality when the 2013 user saves it, and it cant upgrade itself back to the 2016 version (according to what I researched). If you are looking for the cause hopefully this will save you some time as well.


----------

